

Inside Netflix (Nightline Video) - dmytton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ameJIsF4Mfs

======
Frazzydee
But according to this article, employees are supposed to check for such notes
(and presumably do something about them):
[http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2007/08/2...](http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2007/08/23/netflix/)
(see 2nd picture)

